# CAUTION!! WARNING!! Oil filter leaking with this below zero weather



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Thanks for the information. Just curious on which brand oil filter you used for future reference. Hopefully it is not an oring issue with certain manufacturers.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Maybe you got an oil change somewhere that the person doing the job scratched their head and thought "What is this for?" when they saw the new o-ring in the box with the filter.


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

I did the oil change 2 months ago in my buddies shop. I've always been doing the oil changes ever since the free ones ran out at the dealership. It's not user error it's cold as balls messing with the seals


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> Thanks for the information. Just curious on which brand oil filter you used for future reference. Hopefully it is not an oring issue with certain manufacturers.


I've always used Wix XP from rockauto.com and oil is Castrol Edge High Mileage 0w-20


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I hear you Skidds, I live near you, and it has been crazy cold. That said, I'm with Flash on this, you might have some kind of minor defect.


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

Johnny B said:


> I hear you Skidds, I live near you, and it has been crazy cold. That said, I'm with Flash on this, you might have some kind of minor defect.


Well I just went out back underneath the car and once again the oil filter is loose. Tighten it the best I can and hopefully that'll solve it


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's only one seal. Correct?

I've seen filters accidentally get installed without knowing the old seal is still on there.


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> There's only one seal. Correct?
> 
> I've seen filters accidentally get installed without knowing the old seal is still on there.


Correct only one seal on the oil filter. It's been know to make a common mistake and not check for the old filter seal but a good attentive wrencher knows better than to overlook a simple seal. Anyways, the oil filter was loose and I tighten it with my oil filter wrench because I couldn't reach underneath and it's too much **** ice to be using a jack to do so by hand.


----------

